# Portfolio NYU! Urgent!



## brendanf (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a problem. For my Tisch portfolio I would like to submit a highlight video of my work. However, the videos all have a music that I didn't create - such as the Rocky theme music. Did anyone use copyrighted music in their portfolio? Does NYU allow it. I'll give credit to them of course at the end, but I don't have the permission to use it - I didn't ask knowing the record company would say no. 

Anyways, just wondering if any of you NYU student/applicants used copyrighted music in their portfolio and whether NYU cared or not.

Thanks a ton you guys!


----------



## Dan Gross (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't see why you can't...NYU's not gonna be distributing your work for profit, so it should be alright.


----------



## Josh (Dec 26, 2005)

Use the copyrighted music but make sure you credit the artist. Should be allright.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah, it's totally fine. They allow copyrighted music in all the class projects actually, and even have an agreement with the major record labels to keep their students out of trouble. I assume they're fine with it in a demo reel too.


----------



## Mark Denega (Dec 26, 2005)

I didn't have any copywrited music in my portfolio, but I don't really think they'll make a fuss about it.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 26, 2005)

I actually had a question about Tisch's portfolio policy too, so I thought I'd just stay on this topic now that the original question seems to have been answered:
How did you guys edit your portfolios? Do most people throw in two or three complete, super short films or just clips from a few films? If so, did you break up the clips by film or just present it in montage style? thanks so much.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 27, 2005)

Some people submit short films, others do compilations. Its really up to what you think would show off your work the best. I did a kind of mixture, and included a trailer and a few scenes from a feature I made. You can see it at my website (link in sig - films section.)


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 31, 2005)

I put in my very first shortfilm...that was it. And I used copyrighted music, dont worry about it


----------

